# O_o there are no words...



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The horse is smarter than he is.....he got exactly what he asked for.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

i thought the same thing...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Must have seen it on tv....everything is real on tv...moron.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

No you can't do that with any horse. If you prepare the horse, the horse won't spook and kick out. I've done this with a couple of our horses for fun. I've not had either kick out because we "torture"/desensitize them to expect the unexpected. The horse in the video probably wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I will admit that is how I get on Rusty sometimes... But he has never tried to kick me... That horse didnt even know what was going on, it was totally unexpected. He deserved that... In my opinion.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh big time ouch for him!! I don't blame the horse. If he would have just got on the right way and not tried to show off this probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shay-la does this to all our horses but she PREPARES them. She never ever just runs up and jumps on an unsuspecting horse. She spends hours jogging up behind them and jumping up and down behind them to desensitize them.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha wanna be cowboy "righ' thur"


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

At least he wont be producing any more kids like him, not with the way he got hit in the balls


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Made this today and wanted to share how it's done:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Friends and I use to do this all the time with our ponies when we were younger. run and jump on their backs from behind, we would even put a trampoline there sometimes to help out. Our horses didn't seem to mind, but they were ancient lesson horses use to silly kids doing silly stuff.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, that first video is proof positive, "You can't fix stupid!"


----------

